# First build



## rake60 (May 6, 2008)

Welcome to HMEM bagwahn

Impressive first build!

Rick


----------



## Mcgyver (May 6, 2008)

looks good, getting an atmospheric engine running is often no small task so you must have done good work - whats next?


----------



## Brass_Machine (May 7, 2008)

I got those plans! I haven't tackled it yet... 1st engine? Great job!

Eric


----------



## SmoggyTurnip (May 7, 2008)

Very nice job!

I've been thinking about making something similar. Did you use graphite for the piston and if so how is the connectiing rod conected to the graphite. What is the diameter of the conecting rod for the power piston?


----------



## bagwahn (May 8, 2008)

thx guys

 SmoggyTurnip
yes I used graphite, there is a hole drilled through the top of the piston, an insert inside
held with screw. Connecting rod is .160 middle tapered to .116 on hte ends and fluted.


----------



## SmoggyTurnip (May 8, 2008)

bagwahn  said:
			
		

> yes I used graphite, there is a hole drilled through the top of the piston, an insert inside
> held with screw.



Does the hole go completly through the piston?


----------



## bagwahn (May 8, 2008)

> Does the hole go completly through the piston?



yes it does


----------



## Andy_B (Dec 3, 2008)

As a genuine Noob I followed the advice on the board and built Elmer's Wobbler. Following Marv's suggestion I kept a journal of the build. It is filled with: D%*@ idiot, don't do that again and If you do it this way it will be easier next time. Thanks, Marv.   I learned a lot. One thing was that a guy with big fingers has a problem holding these small parts. Especially when buffing and they are very difficult to locate on a dirty shop floor. You can also get a little swarf in your knees if you aren't careful.  Anyway, it runs. ;D You'll have to trust me on that since I don't have a video camera as of yet. This photo will have to do. 

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## kustomkb (Dec 3, 2008)

Beauty!

Does your journal have pics?

What kind of wood is that?


----------



## Andy_B (Dec 3, 2008)

kustomkb,

The journal doesn't have pictures. I was just concentrating on making each part and didn't take any pictures until after I was sure it would run.

The wood is Ipe. I just sat the engine on it for contrast in the photo. I plan to cut a piece and finish it for the base and permanently mount the engine.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## dparker (Dec 3, 2008)

Kustomkb: Welcome to the forum! Wow that is quite a small engine and VERY nicely finished. Good job. I hope you find this site as enjoyable as I do and keep on building little engines, with that one as a start you have a real talent.
don


----------



## Maryak (Dec 4, 2008)

Andy,

Congratulations on a first build and a first runner. :bow: :bow:

Now that that's finished what's next ??? ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## tel (Dec 4, 2008)

Very tidy effort - congratulations!


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 4, 2008)

Very nice Andy and beautifully finished. The wood is beautiful as well and a finished base add all the more to your acheivement :bow:
Bill


----------



## mklotz (Dec 4, 2008)

Andy,

Very nicely done. I'm pleased not only that you took my advice but that your efforts turned out so well.

On the matter of holding small parts for buffing (and other operations)...

Take a cue from the jewelers who are faced with this problem all the time. Get a jeweler's hand vise, an example of which can be seen here:

http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?MerchantID=RET01229&Action=Catalog&Type=Product&ID=81011

On some models (unfortunately not the one shown) one end clamps small bits conventionally and the other end expands outward to hold rings (for the jeweler) or ring-like things, e.g., eccentric straps. The leather faces prevent the vise from marring the part.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice work Andy. Looks like you did invest some time in polishing for sure but that engine sparkles. :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Paolo (Dec 4, 2008)

Well done!! Nicely finished...
Best regards
Paolo


----------



## rake60 (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful work Andy!

Rick


----------



## Andy_B (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks all for the kind comments. It means a lot since I know the kind of super work you all do.

Bob - I think that the twin wobbler will be next, after the holidays. Am busy now turning Xmas tree ornaments for presents. Of course, they are turned from wood and hollowed, but it's still spinning.

Marv - Thanks for the tip on the jeweler's vice. My fingers will appreciate one. ;D

Andy


----------



## SignalFailure (Dec 4, 2008)

Andy, for a first build that is pretty impressive! :bow:


----------



## CrewCab (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice work Andy 8)

CC


----------

